# Dirty looks on public transport....



## mhorses (16 February 2013)

Any others use public transport to get to their yard. Living in central London I've got no choice really, many people look at me in disgust travelling on the train in my boots and jodhpurs. I always make sure I'm reasonably clean and tidy but you can't expect me to doll myself up before mucking out my stable! I'm starting to wonder whether I'm on my own here or do most people change at the yard?


----------



## webble (16 February 2013)

mhorses said:



			Any others use public transport to get to their yard. Living in central London I've got no choice really, many people look at me in disgust travelling on the train in my boots and jodhpurs. I always make sure I'm reasonably clean and tidy but you can't expect me to doll myself up before mucking out my stable! I'm starting to wonder whether I'm on my own here or do most people change at the yard?
		
Click to expand...

I dont go on public transport generally but I do go to the supermarket etc in my jodhs with no problems. Either that or I just dont notice


----------



## Mince Pie (16 February 2013)

I don't use public transport but a friend at my yard does and she changes, if I'm nipping in to Sainsbury's for a couple of bits I won't bother changing but if I'm doing a full shop I will


----------



## criso (16 February 2013)

I go to the yard by bus and train, sometimes I am really muddy and I probably smell but noone seems to notice.

Even last week when I tripped and fell face down in the mud and was plastered all down my front.

ETA I did get some  strange looks when I got a train and Kings Cross wearing  my hi viz jacket and realised I forgotten to roll up the "please pass wide and slow" flap.


----------



## stargirl88 (16 February 2013)

criso said:



			ETA I did get some  strange looks when I got a train and Kings Cross wearing  my hi viz jacket and realised I forgotten to roll up the "please pass wide and slow" flap.
		
Click to expand...



I don't have to use public transport much now but I never noticed! It wouldn't bother me if I did though TBH!


----------



## Elsiecat (16 February 2013)

criso said:



			I go to the yard by bus and train, sometimes I am really muddy and I probably smell but noone seems to notice.

Even last week when I tripped and fell face down in the mud and was plastered all down my front.

ETA I did get some  strange looks when I got a train and Kings Cross wearing  my hi viz jacket and realised I forgotten to roll up the "please pass wide and slow" flap.
		
Click to expand...

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH you should hear my high pitched laughing to this!!!!!


----------



## mhorses (16 February 2013)

That's so funny!


----------



## Ridingondreams (17 February 2013)

I get the bus home and one of the benefits of smelling like manure is you normally don't have people crushing up against you!!

At the Tescos near our yard I'd say we're pretty "well-known" so don't get funny looks...most of the time.


----------



## luckyoldme (17 February 2013)

thats amazing..i never thought for a minute that on a bus in london the most unusual thing to see would be someone wearing jods.


----------



## mhorses (17 February 2013)

Yeah well I go to waitrose on a fri night after doing the yard and get looks at my mud caked boots more than the rest of my body. Keep forgetting to pack a spare pair of trainers!!


----------



## Karran (17 February 2013)

I change at the yard but wear my mud encrusted jods and boots home again.
It is good how people make to sit near me, then sniff (often audibly) and then sit elsewhere.

Seats all to myself and my collection of junk


----------



## criso (17 February 2013)

So that's why I had two seats to myself on a crowded bus this evening on  my way home.


----------



## ghostie (18 February 2013)

I regularly get the tube in to Bank in my jods and riding boots if I've ridden before work   I stride through the suit clad people (hay in my hair and all)  right to my office before nipping to the disabled loo to change  I used to get some funny looks from the people that work in the bank we share our office building with, but they're used to it now


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (18 February 2013)

webble said:



			I dont go on public transport generally but I do go to the supermarket etc in my jodhs with no problems. Either that or I just dont notice
		
Click to expand...


I would say 

Yes do you have a problem???  want a picture????
these are my work clothes do you have a problem
 give them a dirty look back
 or stare at their nose as if they have a boogies there make them feel uncomfortable.


----------



## maggiestar (20 February 2013)

I have to admit, I wouldn't feel comfortable taking pubic transport in riding gear simply because I'd look like a fish out of water round here! Luckily my stables are easy to cycle to...


----------



## AliceChadfield (20 March 2013)

Managed full on jods, riding boots and horse-smelling fleece on the bus through Hackney then the train from London Bridge on Monday night.  Strangely enough, the seat next to me was empty the whole way..!


----------



## viola (26 April 2013)

I've done traveling in horsey gear for years whilst freelancing at various yards in London and home counties and there is no way I am dragging a suitcase with me to change  
I went on tubes, buses and mostly trains but I'm always either reading or listening to something so can't say re looks!

Had a funny situation once. 
I pretty much live in my black leather Tredstep gaiters and would keep them on in winter for warmth and once I got stopped at High Street Kensington by a rather smart woman who was desperate to know where I got "these knee high boots", she did not want to believe me they were riding gaiters  
I sent her to Tredstep website


----------



## Bigrob34 (29 April 2013)

I've frogged round various town centres and supermarkets in muddy jeans and wellies, smelling of horses and haylage and I rarely get a second glance, but then again I do work in a rural area so people are used to farmers and agricultural workers.

I do get some funny looks from 'cool' young kids though (avoiding the word chav here..)


----------



## Beentheredonethat (1 May 2013)

Many years ago I used to work at the British Library, in the heart of Soho, and every Friday evening would ride at the Civil Service Riding Club who were based at the Royal Mews. Believe me, you don't know the meaning of "dirty looks" until you've walked through Soho in jods and long boots, carrying a schooling whip, and then got the bus or tube to Victoria Station. Some of those very proper looking business men had filthy minds!


----------



## TrasaM (1 May 2013)

Having had to endure rush hour tube travel for a few months I think I'd get great pleasure from turning up smelling of horse sweat and poop and squeezing onto the Kings X to Bank train


----------



## teapot (5 May 2013)

Beentheredonethat said:



			Many years ago I used to work at the British Library, in the heart of Soho, and every Friday evening would ride at the Civil Service Riding Club who were based at the Royal Mews. Believe me, you don't know the meaning of "dirty looks" until you've walked through Soho in jods and long boots, carrying a schooling whip, and then got the bus or tube to Victoria Station. Some of those very proper looking business men had filthy minds!
		
Click to expand...

Shame the CSRC don't own their own horses anymore. 

I've walked and tubed through London in full kit - it's quite good fun spotting the odd expressions


----------

